# pitää



## Emanresu

What does pitää mean in english?


----------



## jonquiliser

Pitää can be for example "to keep" (he kept a dog), "to hold" (hold tight), "to like" (pitää jostakin, like something), "to have to" (minun pitää, I have to). So without any context, it means very little.


----------



## Emanresu

Ok

I need to keep my money
I held on tightly
I like the house ( i thought tykan meant like)
I have to get that

Would those translate ? I don't know.  I'm asking you guys about the word. lol


----------



## Emanresu

still wondering about his one


----------



## DrWatson

I need to keep my money - *Minun täytyy pitää rahani.*
I held on tightly - *Pidin tiukasti kiinni.*
I like the house - *Pidän talosta.* (also: *Tykkään talosta*.)
I have to get that - *Minun pitää/täytyy saada tuo.*


----------

